

Microsoft IE8 Now Available For Download - ekrangel
http://www.businessinsider.com/download-microsofts-new-web-browser-now-2009-3

======
duskwuff
Per the comments on the linked page, this isn't GM yet. It isn't even RC1.
It's the same beta we've all been testing for months.

